# Tx Breeder



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm thinkin about getting another dog down the road for schutzhund( Bruce isn't Schutzhund material) and wanted to know what yall think of this breeder.GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good people. They're right down the street from me. I've met several of their dogs and they're always awesome. I know they're active in training too.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats good to hear. Their about an hour away from me, so not too bad.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a dog from them, and if so can you post pics!?!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

you might also do a search for germelhaus. They are in your neck of the woods as well. Mellodee is a sweetheart and she knows her stuff.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

I searched them also, and their alittle less expensive then GerdesHaus. Their an extra 6 minutes away.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They very nice people. Jermery and Amanda have great dogs! I also like to recommend GermelHaus Mellodee Middleton. Eli one of her males is Otto's Grandpa.  I trian with Mellodee some times. She is who I buy my next German shepherd from. She has an amazing breeding program. She is who I'd go to for advice on the breed and traning.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you do schutzhund with Otto?


----------

